# International 806



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been trying to hold out and find a 756 or 766, but haven't had any luck. My parents neighbor who I used to work for is selling this 806

http://stcloud.craigslist.org/grd/5089787663.html

He is a bit of a jockey, but trades nice equipment.

This would be used primarily for cutting with a 9' mower/conditioner, and round baling. But also would be used for some small squares, maybe planting and manure hauling in the future.

Is it going to be a pain square baling with a tractor of this size?

Any other suggestions/comments?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never considered an 806 to be a "big" tractor. Used to square bale hay all the time with an Oliver 1855 which is pretty close in weight, dimensions and horsepower of an 806.

In a pinch have square baled with Dads Oliver 2255 and those were just plain brutes.

BTW, poor little square baler never made the 3208 Cat drop any RPMS, could easily leave the 540 stub in, shift it into 1000 for the PTO then run half throttle all day.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Bale with our 856 all the time it's a perfect baling tractor for both round and squares. Actually perfect for just about everything. It's been used for everything atleast once


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Told my neighbor I'd take it. Looks like I have my first tractor.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Well never mind - neighbor said the guy that originally told him he was going to take it is finally sending him money. Thats frustrating.


----------



## G&GFarms (Dec 31, 2014)

excellent first rig! 806 was my first tractor, great grandpas has 13,000 hours on it, 2 overhauls, (one at 10,000 because a moron poured warm water and cracked the block, and one at 12,967 for fun.) My dads best friends dad and grandpa had 3. a truly iconic and awesome piece of american history.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

A 766 will run cheaper than a 56 or 06. Another thing to consider, depending how you use it, is that the smaller 06/56 did not have a clutch assist from the factory. 766 and up do. Clutch assist is a must have if you will do much clutching. I have learned the hard way with an 856 on a TMR wagon.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

The 806 deal fell through. But the in-laws are on their way right now to pick up a White 2-85 that I found.

I'm excited to get my first tractor home!


----------

